# Carry Style



## Ryan_T (Oct 18, 2011)

How do you carry your cameras, and as importantly, what do you carry?


I prefer SLRs, but I'm not sure how best to bring this to the mountain. I'm thinking the safest would be to have a backpack with some protection (in case of a wipe), but that's not exactly speedy to deploy. Anything attached on the body (Capture Camera Clip, Spider Holster, etc) would throw our weight distribution off.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I use a holster bag. Specifically, the Tamrac model 5683 (Tamrac - Model 5683 Digital Zoom 3).








I also limit myself to a single prime lens. If I can't fit it in the viewfinder then I'll fall back on my ultracompact point and shoot.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

I normally just bring a little point and shoot. I still yardsale from time to time and I'd hate to trash my DSLR.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

On the days I have the DSLR with me, I make sure to not push the envelope. One or two days of not being crazy is worth getting some great photos, I think.


----------



## Ryan_T (Oct 18, 2011)

Do you bring a long lens (70-200 or higher), or something wide and sit next to where the action is?


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Last year I looked and looked for something similar to this for when I was out in the BC. I know it would look super lame at a resort, but if you are out in BC it would be super handy.

Clik Elite Access Camera Chest Pack - Free Shipping at REI.com


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I know a few people who use the chest back when riding in the bc. Seems to be a decent compromise.


----------



## Ryan_T (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm considering this. It shows the guy running with it just fine, connected to a backpack shoulder strap. The only risk would be if it's snowing, too cold or if I wipe out. 

http://vimeo.com/31179502


----------

